# My reply to Jeff Riddle



## greenbaggins (Sep 26, 2022)

My reply to Jeff Riddle is here. Just want to make sure it is visible to folks.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 26, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> My reply to Jeff Riddle is here. Just want to make sure it is visible to folks.


Lane, I see the heading, but nothing else.


----------



## Imputatio (Sep 26, 2022)

Article is lower as a download.


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Lane, I see the heading, but nothing else.



Right side "downloads" to view the PDF.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 26, 2022)

Thank you. Found it.


----------



## MarrowMan (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm mystified as to how McCurley and Riddle can't see the fallacious nature of the Arian argument. It's historically ludicrous. The West was much more profoundly impacted by Arianism than the East.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2022)

MarrowMan said:


> I'm mystified as to how McCurley and Riddle can't see the fallacious nature of the Arian argument. It's historically ludicrous. The West was much more profoundly impacted by Arianism than the East.


The argument that Arius is Alexandrian and therefore the Alexandrian manuscripts are deficient with regard to the deity of Christ is very popular in the writings of many KJV-onlyists. I don't know how these men are getting the argument and it's ending up in their works. I know at least one contributor to the volume (not McCurley or Riddle) regularly shares IFB meme-style inforgraphics about the KJV on Facebook, or at least did a couple of years ago when I used FB and was friends with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## MarrowMan (Sep 26, 2022)

Jake said:


> The argument that Arius is Alexandrian and therefore the Alexandrian manuscripts are deficient with regard to the deity of Christ is very popular in the writings of many KJV-onlyists. I don't know how these men are getting the argument and it's ending up in their works. I know at least one contributor to the volume (not McCurley or Riddle) regularly shares IFB meme-style inforgraphics about the KJV on Facebook, or at least did a couple of years ago when I used FB and was friends with him.


Having grown up in the KJVO strain of the IFB circles, this is an argument I've heard all too often. Nothing good can come from Alexandria. Except for, of course, the man who stemmed the tide of Arianism and kept Nicean orthodoxy alive. Athanasius Contra Mundum. I expect little from the IFB camp. I expect more from the Reformed camp than, to borrow from and adapt Riddle, "Alexandria bad."

Reactions: Like 4


----------

